# Squiggles 9/13



## tylermx54 (Jul 26, 2013)

Headed out towards the squiggles around 5:30 am. Got out there around 7:15 and started trolling towards the spur. The water was very blue. About 30 minutes into trolling one of our 50 wides started going off. The fish took line for about 20 seconds then stopped and she was gone. 15 minutes after that we had another knock down but this time the fish (a wahoo we're guessing) bit the 124 lb wire leader clean in two. All in all we had a great first time offshore trolling in our boat with a few knockdowns and only 2 chicken dolphin to show for it.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You won't be able to sleep until you get back out there and kick whatever it was in the ass. Gear up, gas up, and get going!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Expensive couple of chicken dolphin!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

you can't catch them on the couch. some days you just get the phin.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Sometimes it just is not meant to be.


----------



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

Bravo87 said:


> Expensive couple of chicken dolphin!!


Yeah you only took home two fish but the education, camaraderie, knock downs and just getting out on the water is absolutely worth it...at least to me it is. Thanks for the report!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

just keep at it, you won't be disappointed. One or more about to stick!!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Palmetto08 said:


> Yeah you only took home two fish but the education, camaraderie, knock downs and just getting out on the water is absolutely worth it...at least to me it is. Thanks for the report!


Absolutely! Law of averages, it'll come around. Hell, I strike out more than I get on base!


----------

